
“I want to go when I want. It is tasteless to prolong life artificially.” - onetimemanytime
Einstein refused surgery, saying:<p><i>&quot;I want to go when I want. It is tasteless to prolong life artificially. I have done my share; it is time to go. I will do it elegantly.&quot;</i><p>He died in Princeton Hospital early the next morning at the age of 76... https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Albert_Einstein#Death
======
wavedynamics
"Sapiens vivit quantum debet, non quantum potest" \- Seneca the younger

The wise man will live as long as he ought, not as long as he can

------
gt565k
Prolonging life artificially? Sounds like Einstein had lost his mind at that
age. Or did he never get vaccinated, take medication for his ailments, etc?

Almost as dumb as Steve Jobs trying alternative medicine to beat cancer.

You'd think someone running one of the top tech companies in the world or the
de-facto expert in physics at his time would have more of an appreciation for
modern medical science based treatments.

~~~
gus_massa
_There are only two thinks bigger than the speed of light: the speed of
darkness and the number of fake Einstein quotes in the Internet._

>>>>>>>>> Albert Einstein

The quote in the article is from an article in 1990, that is 35 years later
than the dead of Einstein, so I'd not be so sure that it is a literal quote.

Also, if you read the Wikipedia article it says that he had a previous
operation of the same aortal aneurism. Aneurism are very difficult to repair,
and they are more difficult when they are already bleeding. So the operation
may have been a last effort attempt that has a ridiculously low chance of
success.

